# mosquito lake



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

well heres my report for mosquito lake. i went to the (south end) near the beach today and it was 35% covered by the shore but it is still pretty much open water all the way up to the north end. (north end) the north side of the causeway is about 60% locked has about 2 to 3 inches on it. but dont take my full word on it (fish at your own risk) the south side of the causeway is pretty much open, i walked out on it drilled a hole and theres suprisingly about 4'' of ice on it. i was suprised. only walked out about 5 feet from shore and it is nice clear ice. i didnt want to go any further being by myself and all (i dont play with dynamite). so hopfully by newyears it will be good to go, but this is ohio so you never know what the weather is going to be like.
-Fish Master-:B


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..fish master...Thanks for the report...You may be right about New Years Day..according to the weatherman last night...Like you said this is Ohio... HAVE A NICE HOLIDAY...C.L...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

took this before 10am this morning, wont see me out there anytime soon.lol.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

which end was that? i seen another guy out there in a black or blue truck was that you?


ezbite said:


> took this before 10am this morning, wont see me out there anytime soon.lol.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks Fishmaster.
I've got 2 weeks off until the 5th of Jan. Figures, we may have ice by then or we may not. The little warm up next week isn't gonna hurt much, but it surely *won't help any!* Will keep an eye out for your reports....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

fish master said:


> which end was that? i seen another guy out there in a black or blue truck was that you?


causeway facing south, silver trailblazer.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

there was someone out in a boat down bye the trumbull boat club


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

prolly tryin to shoot some waterfowl maybe?


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

idk it was starting to get dark couldnt see very well


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was out on skeeter today for about 3 hours until my son decided to get cold the winds felt like -8 out there couple of bites but the wind was out of the north and useally they dont bite with winds of the north.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

how thick was the ice and how far out did you go?


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

mosquito still has some open water


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was about 300 yrds out from the boat launch at the north end the ice is about 4'' thick i didnt want to go out any further with just me and my son.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

..fish master..Was anyone else out up there..The wind had to be bad it sure was windy down here..Can't be too careful with the son ..and open water...C.L...


----------



## fish-tracker (Feb 9, 2005)

Looking to fish Mosquito this year never ice fished their, fished in my boat alot, but would like to ice fish if any one would like to hook up some time any ice fish let me know. I am free most of the time and really don't know wear to ice fish their or when it is safe. I can't drive their to check the ice cause I live in akron.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

yay thats y i stayed close to shore the farther i got out the thiner it got ill fish on 3" but wont take him out unless its 5 or more, (the wind dont get me started on that) it was like 40 to 50 mph my shanty was moving faster then i was. had the whole lake to myself but wasnt feeling adventerus with son in tow. hes not to ice savie yet,but he will be a die hard like me. i will be going back this weekend to see the progress since we has this -22 wsf. -fish master-:B 


CRAPPIE LOVER said:


> ..fish master..Was anyone else out up there..The wind had to be bad it sure was windy down here..Can't be too careful with the son ..and open water...C.L...


----------



## erieflyguy (Dec 6, 2007)

forecast is calling for a real warm up with rain...should set things back a few weeks...go figure.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...fish master..Glad to hear you were thinking safety all the time out there...I figured that the wind was strong...I always did say if any storm , wind or lightning comes up it will make it to Mosquito...But i love the lake...This warming we are to have comming up could slow everything down for a while..You are braver than I am...open water out there I stay off the ice...
...BE CAREFUL...C.L...


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

You guys are insane!!! Love the pics though.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm wondering how it looks today, after these last 2 days.....I'm thinking that the North end just below the wildlife area might be good. The area north of the causeway should all be safe. Anybody close have any ideas? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...snake69...Go to the Hard Water Forum...fish master... said he was at Mosquito yesterday and the North End has 6 in's of ice..sounds good untill this so called rain comes in...If we get it...Last time I saw weather report warm spell on the way......GOOD LUCK BE CAREFUL...C.L...


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

north side of the causeway has scary ice on it drill a hole and spider webs on ya scary if ur not use it, my buddy eric ran for shore funniest sheiit iv seen in a while. me and tomb met up tonite caught one lil walleye ,was there about 5 hours, south side was good this morning but after this rain we'll see..... fish master


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

spillway is blown out and the south side is free of ANY and ALL ice. get the boats out of storage men.lol. i didnt go up to the causeway to look at the northend, but im guessing its open to.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

in that case ima start doing the ice dance..... come on ice gods:B


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

With the last few cold nights it might be locked up. The north end should freeze up faster being shallow if we dont get more rain.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Jig ...I don't want to throw gasoline on you fire ..but they are calling for 40's tomorrow with Sorry..(RAIN)......C.L....


----------



## Reellucky (May 30, 2008)

CL and I'd really hate to dump gallons of fuel on your fire by telling you that Mosquito has 3" of ice, and THEY are calling for 2 weeks of below freezing....


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

I dont think itll do much to the ice. Itll get cold enough that within a few nights Itll lock up tight. It was makin ice as I was standin next to it this mornin.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Only a 40% chance of rain isn't there? Big deal. Like reellucky said, cold for weeks to come. I think its finally gonna stay around. Always someone....


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...Reellucky just telling you what the weather people are saying...But with all this modern equipment you would think they would get it rightat least half the time...it looks like they can't predict it from day to day...Take right now it is to be freezing rain out there right now...Nothing....C.L....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

2" to 2.5" of shaky ice is not enough for me. but it is for these diehards. i cant tell ya what their catching because i didnt feel like swimming this time of the year . talked to a guy who just came off the ice and only made it to the second hole because every step he took the ice was cracking. id say give it a few more days.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

EZ, I don't see any people in those photos. At 2-2 1/2 inches the only thing in those shantys might be a big freakin hole!


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

yea i was just up there , i walked up to there first test hole and that was all the further i needed to go out. it was barely 2inches. its nice and clear ice too , it wasnt cracking when i walked out but ill wait till atleast 4-5" till i start venturing out there. there was also someone sitting on the end of the curtiousy dock in the state park.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

there was a report that skeeter had up to 9" of ice on the north end.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

that must be pics of the south side (end)thats thin the north end is alot thinker with 9'' of pac ice,(north side of the causeway) south side of the causeway is 6'' soild i even took pics there here somewhere on this site. for skeeter reports...


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

WallyJigR said:


> there was also someone sitting on the end of the curtiousy dock in the state park.


i talked to that fellow and he said he caught a few perch. drilled his hole right off the dock and sat down on the end of the dock because he didnt trust the ice.lol.but he was ice fishing.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Its good to see it totally froze. I would imagine those eyes are hittin somewhere. The southend didnt look good yet and around the bridge is probably thin with all the water they are lettin out. Tonight its only gettin too 30 so itll be till the weekend to lock it up again. Those pics dont look good!!!! :C


----------

